# Suggestions



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

My current project is a 3-1 cut-off sled from ShopNotes Tools & Jigs. I'm in a debate rather getting the metal runners, (miter bars), or should I make them from 3/4" ply?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Just my 2 cents I would not use plywood I would use some hardwood or some plastic, something that will hold the edge...for more that 10 mins..


============




Hamlin said:


> My current project is a 3-1 cut-off sled from ShopNotes Tools & Jigs. I'm in a debate rather getting the metal runners, (miter bars), or should I make them from 3/4" ply?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Bob. 

I was hoping to use some spare 3/4 birch ply that I have but looking very seriously at breaking down and getting the metal miter bars.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

That should work ,, But I would one want to use something that is softer material like plastic or hardwood so it can't wear the slot in the table out or out of true..once it wears the slot out of square that's it...but then Alum. should be fine for a long time....but it likes to gull (build up) in the slot up with Alum..many of the old cast iron tables came with a steel guide for the miter and they have been around a long time..and most of them are true..

A little Johnson paste wax goes a long way..

===============



Hamlin said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> I was hoping to use some spare 3/4 birch ply that I have but looking very seriously at breaking down and getting the metal miter bars.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks again Bob. 

I just got the Incra miter sliders ordered from Woodcraft. I went with the 24" ones, figured it will help keep the jig tracking true + stability.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, I used poplar for the guide strips on my sleds. It's inexpensive and fairly stable. It has stood up well over the years.


----------



## HCarle (Mar 27, 2006)

On all my jigs that need slides I use that slippery high density plastic. Can never remember the name of that stuff. Anyway, unlike wood it will never swell or shrink and since it is slippery it will always move nicely. My two cents.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Uhmw*



Hamlin said:


> Thanks again Bob.
> 
> I just got the Incra miter sliders ordered from Woodcraft. I went with the 24" ones, figured it will help keep the jig tracking true + stability.


I see you have ordered your sliders Ken, but for anyone else's info, you can get UHMW strips from Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc. They even have a special size for Sears saws. My saw takes a .745" slider instead of the .750" Why they didn't make it 3/4" like all others, who knows.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

If you do make them from wood, use ply. Wood runners will move over time. When I build a new one, I will use the Incra sliders. 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hubert said:


> On all my jigs that need slides I use that slippery high density plastic. Can never remember the name of that stuff. Anyway, unlike wood it will never swell or shrink and since it is slippery it will always move nicely. My two cents.


Hi hubert, 

To be honest, I had a brain fart and completely forgot about using UHMW.

This is a project for the new TS. If things go well, it will become the main workhorse for jigs per say. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Dr.Zook said:


> I see you have ordered your sliders Ken, but for anyone else's info, you can get UHMW strips from Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc. They even have a special size for Sears saws. My saw takes a .745" slider instead of the .750" Why they didn't make it 3/4" like all others, who knows.


Hi Doc,
I think places like sears, they like to have their very own "speciality" to their tools. Unlike Grizzly, Delta, and many others,to where there is a "standard" size. I honestly believe they do it so you will spend more $$$ with them instead of getting something that is a "standard" size throughout the industry. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, it's even worse than what you think. If you take an accurate measurement of the slot width on a Craftsman saw it will vary from the slot on the other side of the blade. For a while I had two saws set up here and 4 different slot measurements.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I here ya Mike. I've got a craftsman saw, to say the least, it never cut straight. I checked all measurements with it, turned out, there's a slight "wobble" in the motor shaft. I'll keep it if only for using as a extra bench. 
I did get lucky with my multi-tool, in the fact the miter slots are the same as my new Grizzly. Not saying I don't like the new miter gauge from Grizzly but, I really like the one from my multi-tool in the fact it will clamp down on the workpiece. If I can, I'll post a pic of both miter gauges. 

And thanks for the poplar suggestion, I got plenty of that in storage. May use them til the metal one's arrive.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's the "project" for the new TS, not quite finished yet. Still need to break it down, finish sanding and have a small glue up to do. Then put some type of sealer on it. Some modification still needed too. 

Also am showing both miter gauges.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Here's a reworked one download it and check out the size..
I did lighten it just a bit...

You will see the thumb nail below but it's always smaller but if you click on it you will see the true size.( once it opens) then just right click on it and select Prop.


Select Prop. to see the size...
==

2nd picture is just for kicks 


====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Bob. 
I resized them again. I think I went a bit on the large size. I've now got the area of the size to get them to now.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Just checking to see what the 3 in 1 jigs are and how is it working so far?

thanks,


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It works great Doug. 

makes cutting the 90's &45's a breeze. Haven't had a chance to use the tenoning jig yet but, in the not too far away future it will get used.  You can barely see it in the pic(s). When I get some more time, I'll retake a few pics of it.


----------



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

what is uhmw?
hamlin, nice jig did you get a plan somewhere ? i have been looking at making a cross cut sled. if i am looking corect you also have tenoning jig in this set up also 
again nice jig


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi vegeta

Perhaps this will help describe UHMW. http://www.mcmaster.com/param/asp/p...=153361&session=plastics;101=2680;1206=153361 

If you're looking for material to make jigs from use the HDPE. If I were to do this jig all over again, I'd use the poly instead.

As for the jig, yes, they are plans from a book I ordered from Shopnotes. You are correct, yes, there is a tenoning jig. And thanks, it was a fun project to do. If you're interested in the book, look here: http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0721.html


----------



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks hamlin,
looks like i am going to be spending 10.00


----------

